# Working PTs answering system



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have spent ages trying to get to the bottom of how to work their ansaphone system...so here goes:

*How to hear your messages & Access your Voice Mail *
Dial *200 and you will immediately be advised of the number of messages and missed calls. 
*To hear your messages choose either: * 
1 to hear the messages
2 to hear what were the missed calls
Your voice mail has a facility so that you can always know who called you. Missed calls can now be linked to the calling telephone number or caller name, if the calling number belongs to the PT network. 
You can take advantage of this and call back the person who called you by just dialling 0 after hearing of the missed call, without any additional cost beyond that of the cost of the call.

*After listening to a message or a missed call you can choose: * 
0 Reply
1 Listen again
5 Delete
6  Save

*Organisation of messages: * 
Messages and missed calls are organised into three disfferent groups:
- new
- saved
- deleted

First the *new messages*, then all the saved ones, followed by the ones that you might have deleted during the current session.
Whilst listening to your messages, you can: 
1. Jump to the following message, keeping the current one as new Press #
2. Go back to the beginning of the message dial 11
3. Go to the end of the message dial 33
4. Go back 10 seconds dial 1
5. Go forward 10 seconds dial 3
6. Pause / continue dial 7
7. Jump forward to another group of messages dial ##
8. Go back to the main menu (abandoning the current message listening) dial *
9. To obtain Help dial 8

*Give your telephone an identity: *
Initially, the outgoing message on your Voice Mail is a standard message. This is a recording with a system voice that invites the caller to leave a recorded message.

*How to record your personal outgoing message: *
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail
2. Press 311
3. Press 1 to record your personalised outgoing message, in the event that the call is unanswered
4. Press 2 to record your personalised outgoing message, in the event that the line is busy

*To restore the default outgoing message: *
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail
2. Press 312 - by choosing this option, the outgoing message for unanswered calls and line busy will revert to the default setting

1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail
2. Press 314 to deactivate / activate the use of a special message in the event that the line is busy

*Advice that new messages exist: *
The Voice Mail service is programmed to advise you of the existence of new messages, automatically calling you:

- every day between 19.30 and 22.15 if you have new messages
- immediately, if you have messages because the line was busy

*Adapting this facility to your requirements: *
1. Dial *200 to access your Voice Mail
2. Press 33

*Where you can choose the option to:*
- activate or deactivate this facility Press 1
- alter the timetable for advising you of new messages Press 2
- to be advised daily only of new messages classified as urgent by the caller
- activate or deactivate the immediate advice of messages because the line was busy

If you choose to change your timetable for being advised of new messages, you will hear your existing timetable, and should you desire a different timetable, you should immediately enter the revised start time and the revised end time.

For example: to choose 20.15 Press 2015
You will then hear the new timetable and you should: 
Press 1 if it is correct
Press 2 to re-set it


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information. I have been trying to fathom it all out for almost a month now!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pandb said:


> Thank you so much for this information. I have been trying to fathom it all out for almost a month now!!


It's taken me 4 years!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I opted for an answerphone but I've printed off for reference cheers, maybe you should send it to PT to add to their site!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The phone I have lets me know if there are missed calls so an answerphone is not really needed for us.
Using SKYPE helps too!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So do ours but rather have my answerphone kick in before PT's nightmare one


----------

